# American Pharoah



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

So folks , is he going to do it ? Whats your thoughts ?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Do what? Is this a goat?


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

ksalvagno said:


> Do what? Is this a goat?


Oh sorry , no , he's a race horse going for the Triple Crown tomorrow at Belmot Race Track


----------



## Ranger1 (Sep 1, 2014)

At first I thought no, but after the Preakness, I'm rooting for him. I honestly don't know because all these fresh horses will be coming into the Belmont. He's already tired from the last two races. I'm hoping it rains because evidently he really likes running in mud!


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

I think he has a very good chance. I haven't looked at the form though. There are always some newcomers in the Belmont that have the advantage of not having run in the other two races.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I hope and pray that the racing God's think it is time for a triple crown winner. It has been 37 years since the last triple crown winner! I'm showing my age here, but the last triple crown winner won the triple crown about 12 hours before I was born lol. So being a horse racing fan/follower/photographer, I would sure love to see a TC winner in my lifetime even if it's on tv!

The triple crown for those who don't know is for 3 year old colts/geldings only - unless that special filly can get in the race.
The races include:
The Kentucky Derby
Preakness Stakes (2 weeks after derby)
Belmont Stakes (3 weeks after Preakness)

The Belmont is the hardest test these young horses have ever had in their lives, 1 1/2 miles.

There have only been 11 Triple Crown winners in around 140 years.

Many attempts have been made, I think Real Quiet was the closest to win in 1998 when he lost the Belmont by a nose.

I worked the Derby, and it was pretty awesome, it was a fantastic weekend, and it was great that the fan favorite won - in front of a record breaking crowd of 170,000 people! There were hundreds of photographers there for the derby, I was about 8th-9th down from the track photographer, so it was exciting to be right on the finish line!

Here are some pics


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Beautiful horse!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Thanks for posting the photos Candice 

Im very excited about it , i always got excited on these race days .
I sure hope we have a Triple Crown winner this year , its been too long.
I remember so many races , too many , that upsets , long shots have come in. It happens and being fresh for the race can help , but its true stamina and heart that wins the race. 

God bless all the jockeys and horses tomorrow , i pray for a clean uneventful race , no matter who wins . But it sure would be nice American Pharaoh pulls it off


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Just saw on my news app that American Pharaoh won! How exciting!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

...


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Thanks Jill ^^ 

Yep , he did it , in all his splendor ! Finally , I would have hated to see Baffert lose this one. Cant believe it , no more drought ! It almost felt as good as seeing the Rangers finally put 1940 to rest  Well done , American Pharaoh , enjoy those carrots


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I wonder how Candice is……bet she's happy  Wish she could've been there to photograph that race , we could've seen some awesome pictures ! 
This horse finished the race and walked away as if it was nothing special ,lol.
Although Victor Espinoza was glowing , the spark in American Pharoah's eyes was brighter , he knew he was regal and he seemed to enjoy the roar of the crowd ,and the charged atmosphere. Once he pulled away from Frosted , it was a hand ride to the finish line. It was almost as if he was tipping his hat to Frosted , then said "see ya" , and history was made  What a feeling to see that horse go wire to wire !


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

It was so awesome, I was in tears of joy and shaking afterwards while watching from the luxury of my living room in the air conditioning lol! I would have loved to have been there, but not sure I'd want to deal with that massive crowd! lol!

All I can say is... THANK YOU to the Racing God's! A horse worthy of the Triple Crown title 

The last I heard he is supposed to be flying back to Louisville today, so I may go see him in the next day or two. I may actually go up to shoot races next Saturday, if so, he is supposed to be paraded in front of the crowd that day.

Trainer said his goal now is the Breeder's Cup Classic at the end of Oct. Which is what i was hoping he'd say.
Breeder's Cup is being held at Keeneland for the first time ever, and I am thrilled since that is my home track <I live 15mins away>. You know where I'll be every morning lol.

Last night we ended up going out to celebrate, had a nice dinner at a steakhouse with inlaws, plus we celebrated my son & nephew's 8th grade graduation 
What an awesome weekend, will treasure it always!


----------



## Greybird (May 14, 2014)

I wasn't able to watch it live on TV since we don't have normal TV, only broadband, so I had to make do with listening on the radio. Even so, I was covered with goose bumps when it was over.
What a wonderful horse!
Even more amazing - his last quarter was faster than Secretariat's!
I hope he finishes his racing days without any upsets so that he can settle down to a happy retirement siring lots of beautiful, speedy babies.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

He is on his way to Louisville, I believe he lands in about an hour & will have a police escort to the track, which would be cool to see even though the airport is like... 10 minutes away.
I'm sure there will be a huge welcome party for him  I wish I had been able to drive up today, it's about an hour drive & I have a friend that lives right behind the track/across from the barn area. So tempting! I just might have to go up next weekend!

He will retire at the end of this year, which I am okay with. But I am not a fan of the farm he is going to (which is 10 minutes away from my house!). They are not very fan friendly, they do offer tours, but every tour I've gone on with friends there just seems to be a snooty attitude, and good luck seeing a horse outside of it's stall.
I hope that changes when he gets there.

They are saying he'll run 1-3 more times with the Breeder's Cup Classic being his final goal. That would be so awesome. Praying it all works out!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

His breeding rights have already been sold. I wonder what it's like to be be rich you gamble with millions???


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

It doesn't sound like it will happen, but I wish like heck they would campaign him in his four year old year against the older horses. I understand the breeding thing all too well and get why it makes the most sense to just retire him after the Breeders Cup, but horse racing is in a steep decline. At a certain point the health and popularity of the sport is more important than the loss of one year in the breeding shed for AP. If he gets a legitimate soundness problem, then by all means quit, but don't retire him and expect me to be okay with the money excuse. Not now with how things are. They might be in the high millions with their estimates of what AP will make in the breeding shed, but what his new star potential can do for the sport is PRICELESS! Those million dollar AP babies won't be worth anything if there are no racetracks to race them at. 
(rant over)


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

If he weren't going to a puppy mill, the chances of him racing next year I think would be a little higher. But... I am sure they will put pressure on to get him in the shed come next Feb 
We will have to enjoy him while we have him on the track. Zayatt keeps stating he plans on racing him as long as he can as he owes it to racing & the fans, so we'll see if that's true. They have been pretty decent about keeping their good horses going, and have always been very fan friendly owners and proud to share info and updates on their horses, which I think is really awesome.

Many tracks are actually doing well, but there are many that need to change up a lot of things. I hear this/that from my friends who travel around. I only go to the local tracks. I must say... Churchill Downs is absolutely snooty, and rude! I love going there, but I don't like dealing with some of the workers there. 
I remember a year ago I went to shoot races, and had to pick up my credential. I went to park in the lot where I always park, and they were absolutely.... ridiculously rude, tried to make me out as a liar <that I wasn't a photographer>. They said they had to see my credential, I just laughed and said 'Were you not listening? I have to pick up my credential!" lol. They went so far as to make me show them my camera equipment! Morons! But they were so snooty about it. How did they know I wasn't a big wig media person that would shoot them down with a nice chat with security. 
Guess what? I am heading there on Saturday, and guess what? I have to pick up my credentials. This should be fun...haha. 
If it's that complex for media, I can't imagine how some regular peeps are treated.

I hear Saratoga, and Santa Anita are awesome tracks to visit. Oaklawn is nice from what I hear, but media tend to complain about it <or maybe Fairgrounds I can never remember>. Pimlico is a great track to visit, but badly needs upgraded/renovations done to the grandstand.

Keeneland is my home track, and absolutely can not say a bad thing about it, I love going there when I am shooting or when I am not. They are always welcoming, always trying to make sure everyone is happy, doesn't matter who you are.
Nice days, the track is always packed, doesn't have to be a stakes day. Sadly, Keeneland only races 2 months out of the year <April & Oct>, but they have 3 major sales, and always have things going on. Track isn't hurting


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

wow...I dont watch horse racing...but this thread was exciting...I think mostly because you guys are so excited : ) 

Nice pix by the way Candice!!!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Candice , i was thinking about you as soon as he won , lol…I knew you were just as excited if not more then i was  What a thrill it was , not soon forgotten either.

Im very excited to see your pictures ! Cant wait  If i were you , when you go to Churchill and park to pick up your credential and greeted by the same track dogs , turn it around on them and have a little fun , lol..Ask them were in fact is theres and pull out a pad or just photograph them all and then say your going to security with it all to make sure they are indeed workers  They will probably give up their onslaught and go hound someone else. Jerks ! 

Pimlico was on the downslide when i worked , I'm sure its worse now. Saratoga , from what i hear from a friend whose mom lives there to everyone i know that has visited it , that its gorgeous and so worth the trip. Im eventually going to get there one day 

I should have taken a friend up a the offer who works at McArthur Airport here on the Island for the chance to get a glimpse of AP , but I didn't  Im truly kicking myself for not going. I would've liked to see him getting a police escort to Belmont too , that always makes me laugh for some reason , but so worth it to see. Ah well.

Candice , enjoy your trip to Churchill , don't get into any tussles with the track dogs 
Get us some great pictures !


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks Cathy!

Thanks Laura, yep I was very excited!  I still get goosebumps when I watch the replay! My facebook feed tonight is still flooded with pics, stories, and video! Loving it all 

Yeah those guys can be a real pita sometimes! Hopefully I don't have that issue again! Thankfully once you get the credential it's good through the rest of the year, so that's a plus! I only go up there to shoot a couple of times a year.

I missed out on a pretty good souvenir this year, so don't feel bad! After the derby was over/NBC closed shop, they allow us to go and get roses from the winners circle. I opted not to get any, because I am lousy at ever doing anything with them! I still have roses from Mine That Bird's derby & Drosselmeyer's Breeders Cup Classic win in my freezer lol!! I do have my derby day programs, vests, <my derby parking tag is still in my truck lol>, and of course pics to remember this historic year in racing ♥
It's so funny, because on Derby day I had a paddock pass, now if there is one place you don't want to be on derby day, it's in the paddock! It was horrible, too many people, you couldn't see much, or move around without worrying about a horse walking around and you getting in it's way. The horses were so close, you could reach out and touch them. I remember AP stopping right in front of me right before I bailed out of there, and I was thinking OMGoodness what a horse! <I felt this way about Dortmund too!!! what a hunk!>.

Here's something fun I just found on my flickr page, I completely forgot that Zayatt had sold American Pharoah's dam, Littleprincessemma last fall! 
She sold in Nov. at Fasig Tipton sales for $2,100,000


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

I have been to the sale at Keeneland many times. It is a beautiful classy place.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Tomorrow night is the $500,000 Stephen Foster Handicap at Churchill Downs, it's an okay field of horses. 
American Pharoah will parade in the evening. His owner, trainer, jockey and their families will be on hand, as they will also be receiving the KY Derby trophy tomorrow evening - the one you see on tv on derby day is not theirs to keep, it is the original - the one they get to keep is an exact replica that is personalized.

The triple crown trophy will also be on display, so that will be fun to see!


----------



## CritterCarnival (Sep 18, 2013)

> Here's something fun I just found on my flickr page, I completely forgot that Zayatt had sold American Pharoah's dam, Littleprincessemma last fall!
> She sold in Nov. at Fasig Tipton sales for $2,100,000


Wow, the foal she was carrying at the sale just took a HUGE leap in value, especially if daddy is Pioneerof the Nile, too. But even a half-sibling...:fireworks:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

HoosierShadow said:


> Tomorrow night is the $500,000 Stephen Foster Handicap at Churchill Downs, it's an okay field of horses.
> American Pharoah will parade in the evening. His owner, trainer, jockey and their families will be on hand, as they will also be receiving the KY Derby trophy tomorrow evening - the one you see on tv on derby day is not theirs to keep, it is the original - the one they get to keep is an exact replica that is personalized.
> 
> The triple crown trophy will also be on display, so that will be fun to see!


Enjoy yourself Candice  Get some pictures for us !


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

CritterCarnival said:


> Wow, the foal she was carrying at the sale just took a HUGE leap in value, especially if daddy is Pioneerof the Nile, too. But even a half-sibling...:fireworks:


I can just imagine ! To have just a ounce of related blood will bring enough money to be "comfortable" , lol..


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Yep the foal was by Pioneerof the nile, colt who was named Irish Pharoah. The site I looked at said he is still owned by the dam's owner <Summer Wind Farm>, so I hope they decide to keep him and race him, otherwise I can imagine he will either be in the November sale, or one of next year's big yearlings ales at Keeneland or Saratoga. 
She is in foal to leading sire, Tapit for 2016.

Thanks Laura, I am hoping for a fun filled night! My birthday was Thurs, don't really celebrate, but this is my birthday gift to myself, haha  
Actually, I had originally planned to take the kids to see the new Jurassic Park movie, so we'll be rescheduling that. They are bummed, but they understand.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

HoosierShadow said:


> Yep the foal was by Pioneerof the nile, colt who was named Irish Pharoah. The site I looked at said he is still owned by the dam's owner <Summer Wind Farm>, so I hope they decide to keep him and race him, otherwise I can imagine he will either be in the November sale, or one of next year's big yearlings ales at Keeneland or Saratoga.
> She is in foal to leading sire, Tapit for 2016.
> 
> Thanks Laura, I am hoping for a fun filled night! My birthday was Thurs, don't really celebrate, but this is my birthday gift to myself, haha
> Actually, I had originally planned to take the kids to see the new Jurassic Park movie, so we'll be rescheduling that. They are bummed, but they understand.


 Happy Birthday :balloons::sun::stars:


----------



## moonspinner (Oct 5, 2007)

The Breeder's Cup would be part of the "grand slam" for horses that includes the triple crown so I can see why AP's owners would want to race him in that one. Myself I would retire him after that. He's already won a bucket of money, will enjoy a princely sum in stud fees and you always take a chance whenever you race a horse. The outcome could be fatal like Barbaro and the late great filly Ruffian. My father who hung around tracks said he would never run a horse at Belmont because of the surface, but they have probably improved that since his day.
When I watch AP run I note how he gets more out of his stride than his competition, even his head generates energy. 
And Greybird, we will never know if he would have beaten Secretariat's time in that last quarter because Secretariat was never challenged and outran everyone by many lengths.
Maybe the greatest thoroughbred that ever lived.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I'm trying to wind down a bit, it's 2:32am, got home about an hour ago. Whew, it was a fun night, I didn't get very many good pics of AP, as I stayed across the track since I was shooting inside and security was being a bit of a pain. It wasn't very well organized lol. The paddock was crazy, my friend shot in there, and they didn't want to let her leave to go shoot the race <he came in before a stakes race, and left for the trophy presentation after the race>. My friend who shoots there regularly <her 'home track'>, as able to get some awesome crowd scene pics, I was so hoping she would, she rocks! One thing I don't like doing is going to another track and stepping on toes, so she got to decide where she wanted to be 

Being across the track and hearing the crowd cheer was really amazing ♥ there were nearly 30,000 people there to see AP. The trophy presentation was awesome, and he looked awesome.

I will try to post some pics tomorrow, way too tired to mess with doing that tonight. I'm just glad my husband and 2 of my kids got to go and got to see AP, and experience this. Hopefully it won't take 37 years to have another TC winner!

As for retiring after the BC, that is the plan for him. I'm really hoping he goes to the BC, that would be huge. 3 1/2 months to go, a lot can happen good & bad, so we have to pray that the racing God's are on our side, and keep him safe & sound. Imagine the history he'd make if he could win BC...
I'm looking forward to the BC, found out my friend and I will both be working it, so that will be exciting. Still... morning works are my favorite time to go to the track.
Now... to start scoping out a new camera.... not looking forward to this expense


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

The jockey made quite a bit of money on this race...And donated every bit of it to children's charities.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Yep, and his trainers all donated all of their race earnings as well. $50,000 to each charity, and I believe there were 4 of them.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I thought I'd mention in case anyone didn't know....

American Pharoah is running in a few hours! First start since winning the Triple Crown.

$1,750,0000 Haskell Invitational 5:52pm

It will air on NBC Sports channel, but we don't have satellite, so if your like us, would have to watch on line --- free live video on Monmouth Park website. Here is the link:
http://www.monmouthpark.com/video.aspx?id=252

I'm very excited and nervous!!!


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

Cool! Thx


----------



## PippasCubby (May 13, 2015)

That was an easy race for him!


----------



## CritterCarnival (Sep 18, 2013)

The right words just don't exist to describe AP, they just all sound so inadequate when used with his name.

Incredible animal...


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Ha ! It was a walk in the park for him , lol...:thumb:
The word regal doesn't do him justice , just a gorgeous animal !


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

The race, better video


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

How did I miss this thread! What a great horse! I am old enough to remember Secretariat. (I got to see him live when I was 18 or so.) Again, beautiful photos!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

He is truly awesome! I'm just in awe of him! Looks like he may be going to Saratoga in the Travers! Not sure he will race after that until the Breeder's Cup, but I haven't had a chance to read up on the latest news.

Goats Rock - I wish I could have seen him in person! I have some friends who are die hard Secretariat fans, they are always listing winning pedigrees that trace back to him. I love looking through sale catalogs and seeing how many descendants there are of him and some other stallions.
My 8yo daughter is really curious about him, and I've been meaning to take her up to Claiborne farm to take a tour, so she can see where he is buried, where he lived, and see some of their current stallions.
One time several years ago my friends and I actually got to go to the private cemetery that is on a very private part of the farm, wish I had a really good camera back then to get pics! So many wonderful horses buried there.
Secretariat and the other big stallions are buried next to the farm office in the old traditional 'head, heart & hooves,' but I believe the private cemetery is whole body, as Devil's Bag had passed away right before we went, and there was a huge grave spot for him.

In other racing news, the king of the turf is back on the track..... WISE DAN! I am hoping and praying he stays safe and sound! He had a leg injury last fall, and just got back into training this summer. He's had some very impressive turf works at Keeneland and may race next month! His goal will be the big Breeder's Cup turf race! 
He is such an amazingly talented horse, one of my very favorites ever! I've been kicking myself for not going over and trying to catch him out on the track in the mornings!


----------

